# Bad experience with Rocky boots



## Boar Hunter (Feb 2, 2014)

I bought a new pair or Rocky snake boots a year ago September.  I wore them a couple of times in September and October of 2012, but never in water.  Due to a couple of injuries in late 2013, I was not able to hunt until later in the season.  A few weeks ago I found the the right boot leaks.  Not just a little bit.  It leaks like it has a hole in it.  One step in a creek and the right boot was full of water.  The last pair I had were water tight for more than 16 years.  Unfortunately Rocky doesn't warranty their boots longer than a year.  

I guess I should have tested them in water sooner.  I've owned several pairs or Rocky's, but now I think it's time to try another brand.


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 2, 2014)

I had the same problem.  Called the company and they said that they had a 1 year warranty and basically I should be happy with that.  My son got me a pair of Muck Boots for Christmas and I don't plan on ever buying anything made by Rocky again.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2014)

Rocky's used to be a good boot....... now not so much. I won't ever buy another pair.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 2, 2014)

I bought a pair of insulated Rocky boots for cold weather hunting ... put them in the closet(two years) ... never even put them on .... pull them out last year and the soles have turned into black gummy bears... I called the company ... they more or less laughed ... I'll be looking at other brands too... Danner comes to mind...


----------



## Boar Hunter (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll never go the Rocky route again.  They are cheap China made junk.  Instead of throwing them away, I think I'll ship them to Rocky with a letter stating my next boots will be Chippewas.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 4, 2014)

I had "good" results out of mine.  Rocky that is.  But they trickled water in after 3 weeks of turkey hunting.  But I think I will go to Danner next.  My hunting buddy has been wearing some for right at a year and no leaks....


----------



## MillerTime87 (Feb 4, 2014)

Did you buy them with a credit card? I know most of my cards provide additional warranties on my purchases. It is usually an extra year.


----------



## AMBWANA (Feb 5, 2014)

Took two pair back to bass pro 1st pair leaked 2nd pair leaked and zipper broke. Bass pro told me they discontinued sell them because of problems ask me to take credit and get something else


----------



## Boar Hunter (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.  I guess the majority have had issues.  MillerTime87, I paid cash.  Good idea about the credit card.


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 6, 2014)

This has been going on for many years with Rocky. I figured they would have corrected the problem over time, but obviously not. I had a pair do this around 1999-2000 and never bought another pair when they wouldn't replace the boots. You can google it and see it has been going on for a long time. I am referring to the sole problem...


----------



## hunt n duck (Feb 12, 2014)

I have had problems with Rocky also, soles fell apart and they leaked. I was told that Georgia boot is made by Rocky now too. Everything is being made in china now, and they are all junk.


----------



## 18dawg (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a pair and only 2 months starting having problems with them. I will not buy another pair and will be sure to tell anybody that ask about them.


----------



## hunterz (Feb 20, 2014)

*Rocky stinks now*

Same deal.  Bought pair in sept 2013 for $169 plus tax at Bass Pro.   Bought the full height cordura.  First time walking in wet grass they leaked both sides after 20 minutes.  If still under 1 year warranty I am taking them back.   As consumers, we have to take junk back to the distributor until they get tired of the returns and demand higher quality from the manufacturer or quite buying china junk.   
First pair of Rocky boots bought in 2003 lasted 6 years.  Didn't leak until after 4 years.  Literally wore the soles off of them before they were shot.  Second pair lasted three years and leaked after two.  This pair  followed the down hill quality spiral.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 27, 2014)

there are many threads on all hunting forums about less than positive experiences with Rocky boots...I'm surprised the company in China that makes them remains in business. I think they operate by the principal "There's a sucker born every day"


----------



## sothunfried (Feb 28, 2014)

I bought a pair of rocky bruins about 6  yrs ago,
they sat in the closet for the first year, the next year I wore them only 4 times and the sole started to come off the boot.
I called rocky and they sorry nothing they could do.
I have never bought another pair since, and everyone I see buying boots I tell them my experience  and advise them to get a better brand.
I've been wearing wolverines and so far so good.


----------



## stratos201 (Feb 28, 2014)

Never again! First pair the soles dryed out and when I'd walk small chuncks fell off. The boot was still in good shape but the soles were gone. Ended up buying a second pair and did the same thing after the first year! Rocky's customers service was just as stated above! A club memeber had a connection to getting them at 50% off and I said no thanks, they'll never get another dime from me !


----------



## FlipKing (Mar 5, 2014)

My father in law both had poor results with Rocky. Both of our boots had sole separation and also couldn't even walk through morning dew with out getting wet feet. I wear Wolverine now and they have been nothing but excellent for me.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 6, 2014)

For walking a lot in the woods, I suggest good hiking boots.  Several reputable manufacturers out there, and their boots will generally hold up quite well to years of use.  Why?  Uh, because they are made for walking miles and miles through the woods, climbing rocks, etc., with a heavy backpack on your back.

Names like Asolo, Vasque, Merrell, Keen, etc.  I have a pair of Goretex Asolos.  I treat them roughly, and they have given me a whole lot of great service, with zero problems.  As they say, pay for quality, and you only cry once.  Boots are just like vehicle tires in that regard.

And you ain't gonna get a decent pair of boots at Wally World.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't buy boots at Walmart.  Got them at Bass Pro.  I'll never buy another Rocky boot.  I'm done with them.   I have hiking boots.  I need waterproof snake boots, not hiking boots.  I'm going with Chip's this time.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry - I missed the part about the ones you got being snake boots. Duh on me.
But, in general, I never could understand why people pay money for general hunting boots, when real hiking boots would serve their purpose far better.  That was the point of my prior post.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Mar 9, 2014)

Cullen, I apologize for the curt reply.  I had an aggravating day and I took it out on you.  Thank you for your reply.  I do need some really good hiking boots too.  I have a pair of Redhead which are OK, but not high end.

Take care my brother!


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 10, 2014)

Boar Hunter said:


> Cullen, I apologize for the curt reply.  I had an aggravating day and I took it out on you.  Thank you for your reply.  I do need some really good hiking boots too.  I have a pair of Redhead which are OK, but not high end.
> 
> Take care my brother!



Not a problem, sir.  Sometimes (that time) I assumed something, and spouted off before I knew what I was talking about.

But I do still stand by my point about good hiking boots generally being far better for walking through the woods than boots that simply say "hunting" on the box.  Because, if I were hunting, I would be hiking.


----------



## irishredneck (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine leak too. Snake proof boots- Had them for 3 years but I've only wore them maybe 40 times, each time for <5 hours. They are toast now. I got them for $75 on a half price sale....still....the sides are falling out of them too. Such pieces of crap.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 25, 2014)

Makes you wonder about the snake proof part dont it????  I learned my lesson yrs and yrs ago about rocky boots. When they first became crap.


----------



## WickedGoodOutdoors (Jun 23, 2014)

*ROCKY BOOTS really depends on the style/model you get*

I was required to purchace and wear Rocky Walkers with my National Park Ranger Uniform and they were painful,worst boots I have ever wore. I threw them out and bought a second pair from the uniform supplier and they were just as bad. Working all day and walking all the time this was not good. I ended up buying a different brand that kind of looked the same and kept them polished shiny black and was gigged on my uniform. I did not care as if you cant walk you cant work.  Years later someone gave me some Rocky work boots, totally different style, more like a hunting boot and I cringed when I opened the box. To be polite I tried them on and was amazed at how comfortable they were.   All I can say is TRY THEM on and walk around in the store before you buy them. I had NAVY issue Boondockers that we had to run a few miles every day for 13 weeks of basic training that hit the trash the week I could get to the PX and get some nice jump boots. I like the Govt issue Deaset storm brown boots with the soft solesbut they are not waterproof. ( Yes even in the middle of the Desert it rainsand when it does, Noah build an ark) . so all I can say is for my last few pairs of boots I have walkedinto Cabelas and tried on many pairs and when I find some I like I buy 2 pairs.

Capt Walt


----------

